# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Шоу "A Tribute to Michael Jackson".

## LesliV

*Шоу "A Tribute to Michael Jackson" - музыкальное преклонение перед суперзвездой,которое с уважением подходит к наследию,оставленным Майклом Джексоном.
Мотив шоу - легендарный,заключительный концерт его "Dangerous World - Tour" 1 октября в Бухаресте,который транслировался онлайн в 61 стране мира по телевидению и радио. В нём оживают все самые крупные хиты Майкла Джексона.
На сцене его играет один из самых известнейших исполнителей - двойников Майкла Джексона.Вместе с ним на сцене группа "Грэндслэм" в составе 6 человек,которая в 2007 году была избрана лучшей немецкой Фанк энд Соул группой.Постановкой шоу занимается Мартин Робацки,сделавший себе имя многочисленными  известными театральными шоу и кинопроектами.
Гигантские проекции,удивительное световое шоу и захватывающие танцевальные хореографии с легендарной "лунной походкой" и в паре с самыми популярными хитами Майкла Джексона превращают шоу в мультимедиальное событие не только для фанов Джексона.
Окунитесь в это феерическое шоу, насладитесь идеальным звучанием давно знакомых и любимых мелодий со сцены Дворца спорта города Одессы 12 марта 2010 года!!!!!!!
Первое выступление  потрясающего шоу на территории Украины после европейского турне!!!!!*
Билеты от 200 гр до 1500 гр.

----------


## Книжкина

Впечатляет, однако! Особенно постановочная часть. Не только ж столицам организовывать у себя феерические шоу.

----------


## LesliV

По вопросам коллективных заявок звоните 063 705 60 40
По вопросам участия в акции и возможности приобрести билет бесплатно звоните 093 962 36 54
Заходите на сайт http://superrmoda.com.ua/

----------


## SE

меня не покидает одна мысль: есть на этой планете кто-то, кто НЕ хочет заработать на смерти Майкла Джексона? Что уже только не придумают. Вдумайтесь: шоу ПО МОТИВАМ концерта Майкла Джексона в Бухаресте! ))) Капец.
Всё-таки великий человек был. Раз сейчас, в 2010 году ставят шоу по мотивам его концерта 1992 года. 

А на эту подделку смотреть не пойду.

Понимаете в чем дело. Концерты Майкла Джексона - это было что-то фантастическое. Оборудование перевозили двумя транспортными самолетами. Строили специальную сцену. Использовали самые современные технологии индустрии развлечений. Работали лучшие специалисты мира. Все эти составляющие и делали шоу Джексона лучшими в мире. Шоу Майкла Джексона не оставляло равнодушным никого - все выходили с его концертов широко открыв рот. Мой знакомый попал на тот самый концерт в Бухаресте. Я спросил его: "ну что там было на концерте?" и он сказал: "было - ВСЁ! Это не описать словами". 
А здесь что? Невнятная группа из Германии и человек, копирующий танцы Джексона? А рядом шесть вялых танцоров? Ой, не смешите меня. Что это будет? Великий концерт уровня шоу Джексона? Да, размечтались, ага.

Короче - уж лучше я запомню шоу Джексона по видеозаписи, чем увидев эту вялую пародию.

----------


## LesliV

Вы немного не понимаете о вещах,о которых пишите.Группа  Грэнслэм - это не "Невнятная группа из Германии "...)))) Это группа,с которой репетировал Джексон и с которой он должен был выступать,если бы смерть не помешала...
Далее - и человек, копирующий танцы Джексона - это его двойник,официально признанный самим Королём, который зачастую подменял его на концертах и работал с ним в одной команде долгий период времени....Это для тех,кто в танке.....Речь идёт о мировом шоу,шоу по мотивам памяти и по мотивам творчества великого человека.
Что касается сцены и звука,то качество ауди, зрелищность постановки ни в коем случае не уступает шоу Джексона.Ибо,ещё раз подчёркиваю, работает команда профессионалов из Америки,Англии и Германии,именно та команда,котрая должна была работать с ним на последних 50 концертах.
Вам,уважаемый,спасибо,за пост, ибо вы подняли действительно многих интересующие вопросы.Я на них ответила.Всем,кому интересно, вэлком на сайт http://superrmoda.com.ua/?page=1, там есть видео с ютуба, эпизод из концерта,отснятый в Англии.

----------


## SE

LesliV, я тут нашёл всю необходимую информацию об этом шоу. Внимание, сейчас я вам расскажу правду))).

Первое. Шоу Джексона "This Is It", которое ставилось в Лондонском зале "О2 Арена", было стационарным. Его не планировали перевозить - слишком много сложного оборудования на сцене - нерентабельно возить по всему миру. Именно поэтому все 50 концертов этого шоу должны были пройти в Лондоне. БЕЗ переездов.

Второе. Зайдите на официальный сайт этого мероприятия, которое вы тут рекламируете. Вот он: http://www.jackotheconcert.com   Там есть полный список людей, работающих в этом шоу (с их биографией). НИ ОДИН из них не работал с Майклом Джексоном. Ни музыканты, ни танцоры. Вообще никто. А двойник Джексона выиграл конкурс на "самого похожего поклонника", проводившийся среди фан-клубов Джексона. Это, по-вашему "двойник,официально признанный самим Королём"? )))))

Третье. Посмотрите график гастролей этого "шоу". В основном площадки - театры, и другие небольшие залы. 9 марта, например, это шоу состоится в Гомельской областной Филармонии. Шоу мирового уровня - в Гомельской Филармонии? Не уступающее по качеству концертам Джексона? ))) Ну, это примерно то же самое, что, например, концерт группы Bon Jovi в Одессе в Театре Юного Зрителя.)))))

Четвертое - сообщения от поклонников Джексона на официальном сайте музыканта. Поклонники пишут, что только дебилы могли назвать шоу "Jacko", потому что для Джексона это прозвище было обидным.

Пятое - видео, предложенное вами к просмотру. Ну, на этом видео люди кривляются под песни Джексона, да. И уровень - такой, знаете, школьного КВН-а.

Итого: вы, LesliV, хотите за 200 - 1500 грн продавать билеты на самодеятельность? На концерт людей, не имеющих отношения к Джексону вообще никакого? Ну, удачи вам. 


Люди. Внимание. Вас обманывают. Вам за вполне увесистые деньги пытаются "впарить" левак.
Хотите получить удовольствие от концерта Джексона? Купите DVD с концертом Джексона. Шоу, на которое вас тут приглашают, вас разочарует. Оно не "мирового уровня". Ему до этого уровня ну никак не подняться.

----------


## OSSA

Ух какие страсти тут нешуточные!!!!!))))
Конкуренты что ли дерутся???)))
SE , вы с таким напором и упрямством гнёте свою линию, что создаётся впечатление,что вам не дают покоя дивиденты с шоу,которые отгребёте не вы)))))
Не плюйтесь так широко и много - вылетит, может обратно в вас и попасть))))

----------


## OSSA

что только дебилы могли назвать шоу "Jacko", потому что для Джексона это прозвище было обидным.


Скажите, как долго вы лично были знакомы с Джексоном?)))))))))))
Это из той серии, что я слышала, как соседка моей знакомой где то услышала, что надо так то, а никак не по-другому)))))))))))))
Милейший, вы несёте бред!
Вся ваша информация  - чистый бред!
Я лично в шоу бизнесе свыше 15 лет, как профессионал могу судить.....Вы бы разорялись бы лучше на те темы,представление о которых имеете,ок?))))))))))

----------


## LesliV

меня не покидает одна мысль: есть на этой планете кто-то, кто НЕ хочет заработать на смерти Майкла Джексона? Что уже только не придумают. Вдумайтесь: шоу ПО МОТИВАМ концерта Майкла Джексона в Бухаресте! ))) Капец.



Для тех,кто в танке.....Концерт в Бухаресте имел место быть при жизни Джексона и с его всенепременнейшим участием.Читать надо внимательнее.....



Второе. Зайдите на официальный сайт этого мероприятия, которое вы тут рекламируете. Вот он: http://www.jackotheconcert.com Там есть полный список людей, работающих в этом шоу (с их биографией). НИ ОДИН из них не работал с Майклом Джексоном. Ни музыканты, ни танцоры.



Огромное спасибо за ссылку - рекламы никогда не бывает много)))))
По поводу - НИКОГДА......Прежде ,чем кидаться такими всеобъемлющими понятиями,рекомендую всё же более вдумчиво перечитать биографию этих людей...Таки да, группа Грэнслэм НЕ работала с Джексоном, а должна была ВПЕРВЫЕ выступать с ним, и они репетировали вместе.Надеюсь, слова работали и должны были работать - для вас различимы в их специфическом отличии друг от друга?))))))


Короче - уж лучше я запомню шоу Джексона по видеозаписи, чем увидев эту вялую пародию. 


Да ради Бога,милейший!!!!!!!Как говорится,на нет и суда нЭт!!!))))))))))))
Сидите дома и смотрите на двд,это ваше законное право!!!!!))))))))))

----------


## SE

> SE , вы с таким напором и упрямством гнёте свою линию, что создаётся впечатление,что вам не дают покоя дивиденты с шоу,которые отгребёте не вы)))))
> Не плюйтесь так широко и много - вылетит, может обратно в вас и попасть))))


 Не, не в этом дело. Мне противно от того, сколько людей стремится рубануть бабла, пока Джексон еще на слуху. А вам - не противно?
Ну, и еще я не люблю когда врут. Когда под видом "шоу мирового турне" пытаются "задвинуть" народу порожняк.
Вы вот пишете, что в шоу-бизнесе 15 лет. Раз так, то вы должны понимать, что у нас в городе нет такой концертной площадки, которая смогла бы принять шоу уровня Майкла Джексона. Нужен огромный стадион. Его нет в Одессе, стадиона такого. А значит, шоу уровня Джексона в Одессе априори невозможно.
Вы вместе с LesliV работаете, да?)))) Вам тоже выгодно, чтобы этот порожняк продался получше?

----------


## SE

> Для тех,кто в танке.....Концерт в Бухаресте имел место быть при жизни Джексона и с его всенепременнейшим участием.Читать надо внимательнее.....
> 
> Огромное спасибо за ссылку - рекламы никогда не бывает много)))))
> По поводу - НИКОГДА......Прежде ,чем кидаться такими всеобъемлющими понятиями,рекомендую всё же более вдумчиво перечитать биографию этих людей...Таки да, группа Грэнслэм НЕ работала с Джексоном, а должна была ВПЕРВЫЕ выступать с ним, и они репетировали вместе.Надеюсь, слова работали и должны были работать - для вас различимы в их специфическом отличии друг от друга?))))))


 это, по-вашему, аргументы?
давайте еще раз.

Ответьте на ЭТО моё сообщение по пунктам, соответственно моим вопросам.

1. Шоу МИРОВОГО уровня - в Гомельской Филармонии? Как такое возможно?

2. Я только что посмотрел фильм "This is it", там в конце фильма - не поверите - титры! В которых указаны ВСЕ люди, работавшие над несостоявшимся лондонским шоу. Ни группы грэндслэм (коллективно), никого из группы в частности в титрах нет. Равно как и танцоров из рекламируемого вами шоу, и всех остальных - никого. Как вы это объясните?

3. Вы внимательно читаете мои сообщения? Пожалуйста, перечитайте их. Я для каждого довода нахожу в Сети аргументированную информацию. Вы - нет. Ответьте мне, будьте любезны, соответственно.

----------


## Чароплёт

хи...
улыбался долго...
девочки вы действительно пытаетесь впарить то что вообще ничего не стоит.. даже фильм транслировавшийся в сети кинотеатров намного больше имеет отношения к Джексону чем то что вы предлагаете... я конечно понимаю что каждый зарабатывает как он может.. всем во время "кризиса" не хватает денег.. но зачем же обманывать так рьяно... постыдитесь... 

P.S.> А для тех кто работает в шоу бизнесе 15 лет.. если вы так уважаете творчество сего исполнителя я думаю вам было бы стыдно чтобы концерт как тут говорят "МИРОВОГО УРОВНЯ" (громко сказано, да ?) проходил АЖ во Дворце Спорта.. хотя я думаю на этот концерт там места будет просто в достатке...

P.S.2> Прошу прощения если кого обидел.. высказал исключительно своё ИМХО..

----------


## LesliV

Отвечаю соответственно))))
Шоу мирового уровня может проходить как в Гомельской, так и в любой другой аудитории, с таким же успехом и сам Джордж Клуни приедет ко мне на день рождения и выступит вместе с Мадонной,если у меня хватит денег оплатить это чудачество)))))))))Вы прекрасно видели список городов, где гастролировало это шоу, но почему то из всего огромного списка вас зациклило на Гомельской филармонии ( скажите, вы не любите город Гомель или корёжит от слова филармония?))))
Да, шоу должно там состояться 10 марта,значит, им неплохо заплатили,надо полагать, это не наше с вами дело, я полагаю......
Вам,безусловно, огромное спасибо за интерес к теме,неважно, с какой окраской этот интерес.....Равнодушие меня бы могло задеть,интерес - никогда....
По поводу титров.....Сложно вам это объяснить, другими словами, всё - шоу-бизнес.....Это же фильм, и на нём тоже кто то неплохо заработал...Вы помните,почём билеты были осенью на фильм в кинотеатрах?.......Так вот,неудивительно,что в силу каких либо закулисных интриг там прозвучали в титрах фамилии,не имеющие ничего общего с предстоящим концертом и не вошли фамилии,которые должны были войти.
И в смерти Джексона много непонятного и неизвестного - почему врач позвонил в больницу только через час?Почему столько таинственности вокруг всего этого?Ответив себе на эти вопросы, ответите и на те вопросы, что вы задаёте мне тут в теме......Деньги...Замешаны очень большие деньги....
Я уважаю ваше отношение к этому талантливому человеку и не пытаюсь вас переубедить, просто факты таковы каковы они есть и никак не иначе....А посему....каждый остаётся при своём...Желающие увидеть шоу придут и увидят его непременно.Шоу будет ярким,интересным и запоминающимся!И звук и свет высочайшего уровня и отличного качества.Ну а вердикт уже вынесут зрители сами - было ли оно для них зрелищным и запоминающимся....
Не так ли?

----------


## LesliV

> хи...
> улыбался долго...
> девочки вы действительно пытаетесь впарить то что вообще ничего не стоит.. даже фильм транслировавшийся в сети кинотеатров намного больше имеет отношения к Джексону чем то что вы предлагаете... я конечно понимаю что каждый зарабатывает как он может.. всем во время "кризиса" не хватает денег.. но зачем же обманывать так рьяно... постыдитесь... 
> 
> P.S.> А для тех кто работает в шоу бизнесе 15 лет.. если вы так уважаете творчество сего исполнителя я думаю вам было бы стыдно чтобы концерт как тут говорят "МИРОВОГО УРОВНЯ" (громко сказано, да ?) проходил АЖ во Дворце Спорта.. хотя я думаю на этот концерт там места будет просто в достатке...
> 
> P.S.2> Прошу прощения если кого обидел.. высказал исключительно своё ИМХО..


 Всегда приятно,когда человек улыбается))))))
По поводу фильма....тут у меня своё мнение......С вашим не пересекается никак))) :smileflag: Считаю, что если есть группа талантливых музыкантов,продюсеров,танцоров,которые могут и хотят подарить людям шоу  исключительного уровня, посвятить этот концерт памяти талантливого человека, то я искренне не понимаю,почему в вас это вызывает столько желчи?

----------


## Чароплёт

> Всегда приятно,когда человек улыбается))))))
> По поводу фильма....тут у меня своё мнение......С вашим не пересекается никак)))Считаю, что если есть группа талантливых музыкантов,продюсеров,танцоров,которые могут и хотят подарить людям шоу  исключительного уровня, посвятить этот концерт памяти талантливого человека, то я искренне не понимаю,почему в вас это вызывает столько желчи?


 Судить исключительное оно или нет будут люди которые всё таки решатся туда пойти.. переубеждать вас не имеет смысла.. вы верите в "свою" истину.. и это будет просто трата времени...

И где вы увидели желчь ? меня просто очень сильно улыбает ваша попытка впарить ЭТО...

----------


## TenЬ

крута)

----------


## SE

> По поводу титров.....Сложно вам это объяснить, другими словами, всё - шоу-бизнес.....Это же фильм, и на нём тоже кто то неплохо заработал...Вы помните,почём билеты были осенью на фильм в кинотеатрах?.......Так вот,неудивительно,что в силу каких либо закулисных интриг там прозвучали в титрах фамилии,не имеющие ничего общего с предстоящим концертом и не вошли фамилии,которые должны были войти.


 феерический бред! давно я так не смеялся. :smileflag:

----------


## Чароплёт

А насчёт Гомеля действительно смешно.. хотя как было сказано в начале: "Не только ж столицам организовывать у себя феерические шоу."

----------


## Подруга Детства

а какие цены на билеты ожидать 
в фан -зону, например?

----------


## LesliV

> а какие цены на билеты ожидать 
> в фан -зону, например?


 Ценовая политика будет стопроценто ясной во вторник,когда  билеты поступят в продажу......
Одно скажу точно: для фанатов и будут льготные условия.Люди,которые не просто истекают желчью, а реально рвущиеся увидеть то, что уже посмотрел весь мир,приветствуются на особых условиях.Коллективные заявки тоже рассматриваются отдельно.
По поводу вышеизложенного,особенно насчёт лексики на предмет - впарить- и проч...даже не вступаю в обсуждение из-за низкого культурного уровня лексики оппонента.Ну давит вас зелёная гаденькая, так что теперь?)))))))
Я могу судить по количеству отзывов,пришедших мне в личку.Люди действительно заинтересованы.И если на это шоу не придёт два - три конкурента,истекающих от зависти,публика от этого только выиграет!!!!
За интерес к теме - ещё раз отдельное спасибо!Действительно приятно, что это интересно людям, пусть и с невысоким уровнем   лексики)

----------


## Подруга Детства

ну, согласна с тем, что для всемирного шоу наш Дворец Спорта- не валом локация...

----------


## LesliV

> ну, согласна с тем, что для всемирного шоу наш Дворец Спорта- не валом локация...


 Ну вот если спонсоры разойдутся вовсю и помогут, то сорганизуем и в Киеве!)))

----------


## SE

погодите-погодите))))))
вот список городов "всемирного турне" этого "шоу"...
это, например, такие всемирно известные города, как:
Kempten
Balingen
Singen
Bozen
Alsdorf
Budapest! ого! Как здесь оказался Будапешт?!?!?!
Mainz
и т.п.
взято отсюда: http://www.jackotheconcert.com/en/theTourdates.php

----------


## SE

а вот еще мне подсказывают: там же, на сайте. в расписании концертов написано, что это шоу мирового уровня за день до Одессы состоится в Киеве, во Дворце Украина.
а на следующий день ребятки уже живенько в Одессе работают.
красотищща.
никак нанотехнологиии.
секретный способ демонтажа оборудования в кратчайшие сроки и монтажа на новом месте.

для справки - сцену для выступлений НАСТОЯЩЕГО Майкла Джексона (100 тонн оборудования) монтировали для каждого концерта несколько дней. и перевозили в двух самолетах Боинг 747.

----------


## Подруга Детства

а ты, СЕ, вчера ходил на Шерлока Холмса ? я тебя видела... отсюда такое служебное расследование ???))) смотрю, крепко тя зацепило, Михалыч

----------


## DG

Сколько материала для игры в "города"! ))

----------


## SE

> а ты, СЕ, вчера ходил на Шерлока Холмса ? я тебя видела... отсюда такое служебное расследование ???))) смотрю, крепко тя зацепило, Михалыч


 было дело, отсморел попсушечку от Гая Ричи. Кстати, не разочаровало.

По поводу "зацепило" - не люблю когда нагло обманывают.

----------


## LesliV

> а ты, СЕ, вчера ходил на Шерлока Холмса ? я тебя видела... отсюда такое служебное расследование ???))) смотрю, крепко тя зацепило, Михалыч


 Зацепило - слабо сказано)))
Кстати, гастроли в Киеве отменили!
Так что спешу вас разочаровать, в этом гастрольном графике не всё так,как там озвучено....
Конкуренты шоу-бизнеса, объединяйтесь!!!!

----------


## LesliV

> а вот еще мне подсказывают: там же, на сайте. в расписании концертов написано, что это шоу мирового уровня за день до Одессы состоится в Киеве, во Дворце Украина.
> а на следующий день ребятки уже живенько в Одессе работают.
> красотищща.
> никак нанотехнологиии.
> секретный способ демонтажа оборудования в кратчайшие сроки и монтажа на новом месте.
> 
> для справки - сцену для выступлений НАСТОЯЩЕГО Майкла Джексона (100 тонн оборудования) монтировали для каждого концерта несколько дней. и перевозили в двух самолетах Боинг 747.


 СЕ, ты просто пофлудить в темке или реально интересно как мы решили проблему со сценой и звуком?))))) :smileflag: 
Подробности могу рассказать ( после концерта,разумеется)))и за бошииииииииииииииие деньги))))))))))

----------


## SE

а я смотрю, в Киеве нормальных, адекватных зрителей всё-таки много)))))
LesliV, мы с вами не конкуренты.
Кстати! Бесплатный совет.
Вы не те города используете для "мирового турне". Делайте так, как это шоу ездит по Германии: маленькие города. Везите его в Татарбунары, Жашков, Раздельную и Котовск! (наверняка, многие жители этих городов до сих пор не знают, что Джексон умер).

----------


## LesliV

И ещё раз для тех кто в танке,но без каски))))))
Концерт в Киеве отменён!!!!!!
Единственный концерт на сегодняшний день,который будет проходить в Украине - в Одессе.
Далее.Как решается проблема со сценой и звуком я в эфир озвучивать не собираюсь,тем более,конкурентам!))))
Поэтому вопросы о спонсорстве ,партнёрстве и сотрудничестве РАССМАТРИВАЮТСЯ!
Все контакты на сайте,адрес в первых постах!
SE, почему так злит успешность других?
Занимайся своим Рамштайном, я же к тебе не лезу и не пытабсь доказать, какя низкая постановка шоу в этой группе, как там всё чудовищно и неинтересно....Честное слово, не понимаю этих расследований - к чему они?Шоу будет в Одессе,нравится это кому то или нет!Оно состоится!И люди придут!Так чего мы тут спорим?
Конкуренты не придут на шоу?Но для меня это не смертельно))))

----------


## SE

> интересно как мы решили проблему со сценой и звуком?)))))


 да, наверное, так же вы решили проблемы со звуком, как из титров фильма "This is it" вырезали участников вашего "шоу": при помощи магии и за большие деньги)))))

----------


## LesliV

> а я смотрю, в Киеве нормальных, адекватных зрителей всё-таки много)))))
> LesliV, мы с вами не конкуренты.
> Кстати! Бесплатный совет.
> Вы не те города используете для "мирового турне". Делайте так, как это шоу ездит по Германии: маленькие города. Везите его в Татарбунары, Жашков, Раздельную и Котовск! (наверняка, многие жители этих городов до сих пор не знают, что Джексон умер).


 Мне не интересен Рамштайн в Киеве, но я не ору об этом во всех своих постах))))))....А что вы мне пытаетесь доказать?Что шоу плохое?Ок!)
Что ещё?Что Одесса - слишком маленький город для подобного уровня заявленого?ОК!)
Что ещё вы мне хотите доказать?
Плохое шоу, все бездари, вы один гений!Да пусть так,лишь бы все были живы и мир улыбался! :smileflag:

----------


## SE

LesliV, пройдите по ссылочке http://www.liveinternet.ru/community/michaeljackson/post106922130/
там интервью Джексона. в котором он сам говорит, что ему неприятно слышать ДЖЕКО в свой адрес.

----------


## LesliV

> да, наверное, так же вы решили проблемы со звуком, как из титров фильма "This is it" вырезали участников вашего "шоу": при помощи магии и за большие деньги)))))


 Я так понимаю, вы пролетели с этим шоу и теперь не можете этого простить миру?)...Печально....
Ок,СЕ, шоу отвратное,Одесса - плохой город,вы один замечательный и гениальный, все придурки, и только ваше мнение имеет значение))))
Теперь у вас поднялось настроение,Михалыч?))))))))))))

----------


## LesliV

Но шоу состоится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
12 марта во Дворце спорта в Одессе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И если вам реально нечем заняться, ведите расследование, обосновывайте все свои желчные выпады,но шоу состоится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И многие не поедут в Киев на Рамштайн, а потратят деньги,чтобы придти во Дворец Спорта, и вас это очень сильно рвёт и корёжит,потому что Рамштайн в тех же числах в Киеве!

----------


## SE

> А что вы мне пытаетесь доказать?


 я всё это время пытаюсь донести до вас мысль о том, что с вашей стороны некорректно рекламировать третьесортное шоу, пытаясь выдавать его за продукт мирового уровня.
Напишите честно о том, что именно ждет вашего зрителя. Потому что зритель имеет на это право.

----------


## SE

> И многие не поедут в Киев на Рамштайн, а потратят деньги,чтобы придти во Дворец Спорта, и вас это очень сильно рвёт и корёжит,потому что Рамштайн в тех же числах в Киеве!


 вы знаете вообще, что такое "Раммштайн"? И какая публика пойдет на этот концерт? Я вас уверяю, даже если бы в день концерта Раммштайн в Киеве в Одессу приехал настоящий Майкл Джексон, зрительская аудитория этих двух концертов бы не пересеклась. Музыка разная совершенно. Вы это не понимаете? Это же очень просто.

----------


## Цыкановский

Занимайся своим Рамштайном, я же к тебе не лезу и не пытабсь доказать, какя низкая постановка шоу в этой группе, как там всё чудовищно и неинтересно....

Девушка, а Раммштайтн-то здесь при чем?!

----------


## LesliV

Уважаемый  зритель!
Тебя ждёт зрелище,захватывающее дух: феерическое шоу, не оставляющее никого равнодушным!Потрясающее шоу,равному которому по зрелищности в Украине не было давно!
Гарантирую возврат билетов человеку,который окажется неудовлетворёнными в плане эмоционального восприятия!!!!!!!!!Верну всем и каждому деньги, если таковые отыщутся!!!!!

----------


## LesliV

> Занимайся своим Рамштайном, я же к тебе не лезу и не пытабсь доказать, какя низкая постановка шоу в этой группе, как там всё чудовищно и неинтересно....
> 
> Девушка, а Раммштайтн-то здесь при чем?!


 Какая вам разница.....Я же не буду тут всю нашу личную переписку с оппонентом озвучивать))))

----------


## Цыкановский

> ну, согласна с тем, что для всемирного шоу наш Дворец Спорта- не валом локация...


 Как это верно, Ватсон!  :smileflag: 
((с) Юлий Дунский, Валерий Фрид)

----------


## Цыкановский

> Уважаемый  зритель!
> Тебя ждёт зрелище,захватывающее дух: феерическое шоу, не оставляющее никого равнодушным!Потрясающее шоу,равному которому по зрелищности в Украине не было давно!
> Гарантирую возврат билетов человеку,который окажется неудовлетворёнными в плане эмоционального восприятия!!!!!!!!!Верну всем и каждому деньги, если таковые отыщутся!!!!!


 Во-во. Вот так же сладко Мавроди в 90-х пел)))
Удачи Вам, автор, в Вашем НЕЛЕГКОМ, а главное НЕБЛАГОДАРНОМ деле. Вижу, что Вы горите этой идеей, и разубеждать не стану - бесполезно. Поэтому - удачи!

----------


## Книжкина

> меня не покидает одна мысль: есть на этой планете кто-то, кто НЕ хочет заработать на смерти Майкла Джексона?


 Имхо, если рассуждать согласно Вашему высказыванию, то живущие (по крайней мере, на планете Земля, уж не знаю как дела обстоят в других мирах) во все века занимались зарабатыванием денег на имени и творчестве тех, кто уже завершил свой жизненный путь. Например, книгоиздатели по сей день (да, да!!!) не гнушаются использовать наследие  Шекспира, Достоевского, Гюго, Пушкина, Аристотеля etc., запуская в печать их шедевральные произведения, и получая, между прочим, свои проценты в денежном эквиваленте. И как их только совесть не мучает?))). 
Деятели музыкальной индустрии тоже не далеко ушли, иначе как смеют до сих пор тиражировать симфонии Моцарта, песни Фредди Меркьюри, романсы Вертинского и иже с ними? Пользуются гады нещадно и денюжку подсчитывают от продажи музыкальных носителей. 
И, о боги, даже представители фармакологической среды нечисты на руки: во всю склоняют имя Авиценны, называя свои аптеки в честь лекаря, пользуясь его незыблемой репутацией... Примеров всех и не перечесть  :smileflag: 
Если серьёзно, то что бы из себя представляло человечество, если б не эти "коммерсанты"??!! Ответ, думаю, очевиден.

----------


## LesliV

> Во-во. Вот так же сладко Мавроди в 90-х пел)))
> Удачи Вам, автор, в Вашем НЕЛЕГКОМ, а главное НЕБЛАГОДАРНОМ деле. Вижу, что Вы горите этой идеей, и разубеждать не стану - бесполезно. Поэтому - удачи!


 Господа, для кого Дворец спорта - не валом, да не вопрос, посторойте нечто лучшее и тогда мы восхитимся вашими результатами!)))
Зачем говорить и писать чушь, об этом уже было всё сказано - читай выше.Если просто некуда деть время и охота писать всякую чушь - пишите, что ж, интернет всё выдержит!!)))
Повторяю ещё раз: шоу однозначно зрелищное и интересное, и каждый раз,выступая в определённом городе, показывают ровно на столько зрелищности,насколько хватает бюджета у оргов)))))Это ли не очевидно....Грустно и глупо писать бредятину в силу каких либо личностных причин...)))))
Вы ж понимаете, что звук можно заказать в одну сумму денег, а можно и в другую...))))Так о чём размуссоливать? Честно не понимаю....Уже даже как то скучновато от одних и тех же сентенций....
Повторяю ещё раз: если Рамштайн висит под угрозой отмены, то шоу Майкла Джексона СОСТОИТСЯ!
И будет зрелищным,потрясающим,удивительным и запоминающимся!!!
Нравится это кому то или нет)))))

----------


## SE

> Имхо, если рассуждать согласно Вашему высказыванию, то живущие (по крайней мере, на планете Земля, уж не знаю как дела обстоят в других мирах) во все века занимались зарабатыванием денег на имени и творчестве тех, кто уже завершил свой жизненный путь.


 Согласитесь, "наследие" - это одно. Это переизданные альбомы Джексона, на которых будут зарабатывать деньги, издание ранее не издававшихся песен и т.п.
А "по-быстрому рубануть бабла вскоре после смерти" - совсем другое. Это собрать коллектив и поехать по деревням с "шоу по мотивам". Это как поехать в тур "по мотивам великого классика" и пересказывать Шекспира своими словами, по памяти. Или как нарисовать свою версию Джоконды и возить её по миру. Заявляя, что она не хуже, чем оригинал.

----------


## DG

> Повторяю ещё раз: если Рамштайн висит под угрозой отмены, то шоу Майкла Джексона СОСТОИТСЯ!
> И будет зрелищным,потрясающим,удивительным и запоминающимся!!!
> Нравится это кому то или нет)))))


 
Интересно, вот если я запостю фразу "если Рамштайн висит под угрозой отмены, то шоу Майкла Джексона СОСТОИТСЯ!" в тему "Фразочка дня" меня не оштрафуют за коросспостинг? )))


*LesliV*, а чем это "шоу" успело прославиться, или, если хотите, заслужило внимание ДО смерти МДж?

----------


## OSSA

Тема однозначно выбивается в рекордсмены, начинает бить рекорды))))) :smileflag:

----------


## Дихтур

"шоу Майкла Джексона СОСТОИТСЯ" "И люди придут!"

Да, конечно, придут. На любой товар есть свой купец. Ведь и на Поплавского ходят, только его концерты не рекламируются как ШОУ МИРОВОГО УРОВНЯ. 

"Повторяю ещё раз: шоу однозначно зрелищное и интересное"

Несомненно. В фееричной зрелищности этого шоу можно убедиться по видео с вашей же ссылки - все ладно, синхронно, право слово, по-майклоджексоновски.

----------


## OSSA

> "шоу Майкла Джексона СОСТОИТСЯ" "И люди придут!"
> 
> Да, конечно, придут. На любой товар есть свой купец. Ведь и на Поплавского ходят, только его концерты не рекламируются как ШОУ МИРОВОГО УРОВНЯ. 
> 
> "Повторяю ещё раз: шоу однозначно зрелищное и интересное"
> 
> Несомненно. В фееричной зрелищности этого шоу можно убедиться по видео с вашей же ссылки - все ладно, синхронно, право слово, по-майклоджексоновски.


 Спасибо за дополнительный ап)))))
Билеты уже поступили в продажу!

----------


## LesliV

Спасибо всем написавшим в личку!!!!!
Информацию я вам озвучила,контакты всем скинула,до встречи на концерте!!!!!!

----------


## OSSA

Первым трём отписавшим в личку билеты уже доставлены на руки со значительной скидкой.
Для тех,кто спрашивал: сейчас возможность проведения шоу рассматривают ещё три города Украины,но в связи с высокими растратными статьями вопрос так окончательно и не решён, а посему , разумеется,эти города официально себя вносить не могут в расписание гастролей.
Сорри,кому не успеваю отвечать в личку, сейчас реально очень мало свободного времени!

----------


## SE

OSSA, LesliV, у меня к вам еще один вопрос.
Когда во "всемирное шоу" отправляется какой-нибудь артист с мировым именем (Мадонна, Джордж Майкл, Депеш Мод, например), то сообщения об этом шоу часто мелькают в новостях - мировых, национальных, региональных.
Как вы объясните тот факт, что шоу, на которое вы здесь зовете людей, никак не комментируется новостийными агентствами?

----------


## lucky111

Честно говоря видео на вашем сайте не впечатлило. Вяленько как-то. ИМХО, до уровня Майкла Джексона этому "шоу" как до неба пешком.

----------


## OSSA

Согласна,возможно, не самый удачный отрывок,но другого ИМХО нема)))))))
Так что довольствуемся пока тем,что маемо)))))))
И скажу вот что ещё: иногда яркая реклама настолько обманчива,приходишь на представление и уходишь разочарованным.........В данном случае ожидается обратный эффект - реклама не столь яркая,зазывная( возможно, это плюс, а может быть и минус))))),но шоу реально впечатляющее.....Уровень Джексона никто и никогда не переплюнет,разве что слухи о его смерти окажутся только слухами, он сам восстанет как птица Феникс и задаст жару.........Никто и не пытается его переплёвывать, постановка сделана с любовью к памяти и к творчеству этого человека.Сделана людьми,которые любили его.Возможно, у кого то вышло бы и получше....Так в чём дело?Ведь проще всего критиковать,сделайте лучше - и будем смотреть ваше шоу!Предложите что то вместо обычной критики!!!!! :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## lucky111

Объясните мне, что такого грандиозного в этом шоу?

----------


## SE

lucky111, а вы прочитайте всю эту тему. Тогда поймёте, что ничего грандиозного нет. Даже на самые простые вопросы организаторы этого концерта ответить не в состоянии.

----------


## lucky111

Я для себя уже вывод сделала. Хотя изначально заходила в эту тему с мыслью о том, что может найду здесь что-то стоящее. Мне просто интересно, что сами организаторы видят в этом шоу грандиозного.

----------


## Тетя Люся

Согласна с Se !!!!
я никого не хочу обидеть и тем более ничего не хочу доказывать людям которые все равно этого не поймут  
видео действительно не удивило.да.движения похожи.но не более.Бедный человек.Майкла постоянно преследовали папарацци, фаны и просто безумцы, готовые сделать из любой мелочи скандал.мы все являемся заложниками этой системы.В его песнях не было вульгарности,насилия и прочей дребидени.Всегда яркие шоу.всегда выкладывался на 100% . он был воплощением любви ко всему живому.за мир во всем мире и так далее.что получил в замен?чем ему отплатили ? даже после смерти интриги окружают его и его семью.
LesliV - каждый кто захочет, имеет право прийти на шоу.
я никого не отговариваю.просто те, которые захотят оставить память о НАСТОЯЩЕМ , меня поймут

не порочьте память.ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ РАБОТАЛИ(РЕПЕТИРОВАЛИ) С ДЖЕКСОНОМ ДВИГАЮТСЯ СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ТАК. это видно даже тому, кто не смотрел "this is it"
тем более не понимаю причем здесь РАМШТАЙН.хотя люблю и их, и Майкла.Приехал бы живьем - заплатили бы любые деньги.ОН один заполнял собой сцену.ОДИН.ниразу не удивительная "постановка" даже из нескольких человек не справляется
и здесь не вопрос в том что его копируют.вопрос в том, КАК это делают.с удовольствием пошла если бы видео понравилось
спасибо тем кто прочитал мой длинный пост.ИМХО

----------


## Oxxy

Убереги меня Господь,попасть на это "шоу"....

а "Фееричное и зрелищное шоу"  в нашем одесском Дворце Спорта.. это вообще нонсенс... 
 В   здании,с прогнившим досчатым полом, шторами  со времен СССР,и мебелью той-же эпохи...

В нем разве что Thriller II снимать....

"насладитесь идеальным звучанием ".... ребят..ну честно...жаль Вас...Если так хочется сделать НЕЧТО,то вы как минимум выбрали не то место для этого...


А назвать  шоу-концерт "Jacko......" могли лишь люди ни на грамм не уважающие ни Самого Поп Короля,ни его творчество.

И повернулся-же у Вас язык.... 

 И это вы называете "Дань памяти."..?!  
Да вы плюнули ему в лицо.. ему и миллионам его поклонников... 

После такого гроша ломанного ваши пляски на костях не стоят... Всего-лишь очередная попытка заработать на его "смерти". 

От темы отписываюсь и дальнейшие дискуссии на эту тему не поддерживаю.


Не могу спокойно, без боли в душе это читать.

----------


## Тетя Люся

Ухх пошла жара)
я не одна....
LesliV видимо ничего достойного ответить не сможет по этому поводу кроме как "спасибо за ап темке" ))
Господа!как жаль что многое замешано на деньгах...

----------


## EVIL_Source

Сегодня увидел на бигборде рекламу этого "шоу".
Ребята, это фальшь!Это пародия на Короля Поп Музыки!
То что там выступает двойник и группа, которая якобы должна была работать с Майклом Джексоном - очень похоже на любителей халявных денег, готовых заработать на смерти."В дворце спорта феерическое шоу" - бугага!Наш дворец спорта похож на большой сарай. Причем сарай в простонародном значении, а не в его переводе с тюркского.
Это очень удачное помещение для солений, варений, консерв, валенок, старого холодильника, 21 тома Марксистско-Ленинистской теории и истории коммунизма и тд.Кстати, пахнет там соотвествующе.
Да туда без лома или монтировки страшно заходить.Все кажется, что на тебя внезапно что-то выскочит.
И действительно назвать шоу "Jacko" все равно, что станцевать лунную походку на могиле Майкла.

Насколько я помню, в туре Dangerous в Бухаресте Майкл в конце улетал с помощью реактивного костюма...Скажите мне - неужели этот двойник улетит из нашего дворца спорта?
Тогда напрашивается вопрос - куда он улетит? и самое главное как?)))))
ДС это очень подходящая стартовая площадка.Больше похожа на точку респауна)))

Так же...песня Beat it - там будет операторская повозка??Не знаю как она точно называется.

Посмотрите по запросу JACKO A Tribute to Michael Jackson, на ютубе есть ряд видео роликов.
Этого достаточно.

Это больше похоже на дискотеку в стиле Майкла.Так назовите же ее соотвественно.Никто не прикопается.И многие пойдут.

Парализующее свинство.Разочарован очень.

----------


## LesliV

Насколько я помню, в туре Dangerous в Бухаресте Майкл в конце улетал с помощью реактивного костюма...Скажите мне - неужели этот двойник улетит из нашего дворца спорта?

Придёте - увидите.....Давайте оставим часть интриги для развязки в самом шоу.....)))
Всем спасибо за внимание.Негодующим - двойное спасибо, непонятно только одно : это идёт аутотреннинг на предмет самоубеждения или вы меня пытаетесь переубедить?))))))
Меня , конечно, удивляет энергетика конкурентов, удивительно небезразлично относящихся к энергичной продаже билетов на концерт.Я так полагаю,ежели реальный человек на шоу пойти не захочет, билеты он не пойдёт покупать....Или я не права?)))))))
Ну так,Господа,вполне вам доверяю, вполне верю,что вам не нравится идея проведения подобного мероприятия, очень рада,что вы высказались в моей теме, просто ваши высказывания уже более похожи на прессинг и на аутотреннинг, но никак не на обмен мнений и дискусию))))))
Я осветила анонс,озвучила своё отношение к этому вопросу, вы озвучили своё.Великолепно!Я же не упрекаю вас в тупости,незнании каких либо информационных вопросов и проч.....Почему вы стремитесь оскорбить оппонента? Вопросы,которые вы ставите, по мере сил и возможностей , пытаюсь ответить, если где то что то пропустила, сорри, но времени реально нет на глубокое,доскональное изучение темки, на форуме бываю достаточно редко.
И вот ещё что....Вы можете отписываться от темы,либо читать её с пристрастием, это ваш выбор,ваше решение, но и в том, и в ином случае не опускайтесь ниже определённого уровня, мы не знакомы с вами в жизни, поэтому , пытаясь сделать выпад,подумайте о том, ч то высказанное ваше мнение - всего лишь ВАШЕ личное мнение, оно имеет право на существование, имеет право быть высказанным, но не имеет право быть озвученным как единственно верное.
Уважайте мнение других,  и всенепременно окружающие ответят вам взаимностью!
А вообще все,кто интересуется реально какими то нюансами по поводу шоу,пишут в личку, я стараюсь максимально подробно отвечать на каждое письмо.Если отвечаю не сразу,прощу прощения,времени действительно очень мало!

----------


## Лианирина

ВИдео видела, масштабности мало)))честно, согласна, что это уровень Палладиума, и действительно зал бы был полный))). Любопытство распирает, но если я разочаруюсь там, я могу очень бурно показать свою реакцию. И думаю, таких, как я , не один  поклонник, и уважающий себя и искусство человек)

----------


## monushka

Мда... Это нечто... 

Ну, что ж... Нашлись еще одни "организаторы", желающие срубить на смерти Майкла бабла в столь нелегкое кризисное время... Удачи вам не желаю, т.к. мне лично все это не понятно... Не осталось в людях ничего человеческого... Миром правят деньги. 

Я, возможно, повторюсь. Но о каком трибьюте может идти речь, когда вы элементарных вещей о Майкле не знаете? Когда вы сами не являетесь поклонником? Почему простые ребята с разных стран могут делать все, что в их силах, в память о великом музыканте БЕСПЛАТНО? 

Ищите спонсоров? Интересно, а куда пойдут деньги, собранные с продажи билетов? На благотворительность может? 

Грустно все это...

"Through all his songs, his message was simple - love..." (с)

----------


## DG

Деньги это не самая большая проблема этого "шоу".

Просмотр ролика напомнил ощущения от просмотра программы "Большая разница" ))

Мне грустно от этой безвкусицы...и что родную Одессу хотят так рзвести, а еще грустнее от того, что возможно, кто-то на это повёлся...

----------


## monushka

Скорее всего найдуться те, кто заплатит таки эти 200-1800 грн и пойдет на это шоу... 

Так суть всего этого шоу просто срубить денег...

----------


## Nikol

Слушайте, а мне интересно, знают ли родственники Майкла, что такое "Шоу" затевается? Они все таки имеют авторские права на песни и все что связано с именем Майкла. 
Но название "шоу", это просто кощунственно!!!

----------


## Ochsen

Не понимаю, неужели кому-то будет интересно идти смотреть на СУРРОГАТ?!!? Не говорю пародия или каррикатура, но это же НЕНАСТОЯЩЕЕ! Вы покупаете билет, приходите и наблюдаете всё точно как у него, зная, что это не он, и что всё происходящее на сцене делалось ради билетов по полторы тысячи грн. Что это спекуляция на его смерти. 
И да, действительно интересно, знает ли семья.

----------


## SE

Вопрос даже не в том, есть у них права на песни или нет.
Вопрос в том, что это "шоу" рекламируется здесь как мероприятие мирового уровня. Вы посмотрите на тему опроса: "Интересно ли вам попасть на всемирное шоу по мотивам творчества Майкла Джексона?" То есть, автор темы врёт изначально, подавая одесским зрителям суррогат под видом "мирового шоу". И ни на один вопрос об этом "шоу" внятного, адекватного ответа дать не может.
Мне очень жаль тех людей, которые пойдут смотреть на "это" и отдадут свои кровные деньги, ожидая чего-то масштабного. А еще мне очень жаль, что многие люди, посетив этот концерт, будут судить о шоу Майкла Джексона по уровню того, что к нам привезут.

Я повторяю.
Люди.
Хотите понять, что именно сюда привезут? Зайдите на сайт этого "мероприятия" (ссылку я давал выше), посмотрите внимательно. Это займет 15 минут максимум. Вы всё поймете сами. А потом сравните информацию на том сайте с тем, что пишут здесь организаторы концерта - вы найдете очень много, мягко говоря, несоответствий.

----------


## Авоська

Зарабатывать деньги на чужом таланте - это мягко говоря не тактично. Я сама фанат и поклонница творчества Майкла Джексона и на 100% процентов уверена, что ни один уважающий себя ценитель и любитель Майкла и не подумает купить билет на этот цирк. Пожалуйста, не приезжайте в Одессу.

----------


## evtis

Скажите пожалуйста,а как зовут "Официально признанного двойника"? Настоящее имя

----------


## Heal The World-UA

Мы пытались связаться с Сони Рекордз (в Нью-Йорке), с американским фан-сообществом, но к сожалению пока никто не дал ясного ответа по поводу этого шоу. А жаль. Но будем ждать.

----------


## Heal The World-UA

> Скажите пожалуйста,а как зовут "Официально признанного двойника"? Настоящее имя


 Tej&#180;ai Sullivan
согласно этому источнику 
http://www.stadeum.de/veranstaltungen-in-stade.html/e/3200-jacko-a-tribute-to-michael-jackson

----------


## melamori_r

> А насчёт Гомеля действительно смешно.. хотя как было сказано в начале: "Не только ж столицам организовывать у себя феерические шоу."


 Вы уж простите, господа, а что в Гомель не могут приехать звезды мирового уровня только потому,что город маленький? :smileflag:  А "Виртуозы Москвы" на мировой уровень уже (или в вашем представлении) не тянут?

----------


## SE

melamori_r? любая звезда любого уровня может приехать в любой город. Вопрос в том, способен ли город принять шоу мирового уровня - есть ли у города соответствующая концертная площадка, аэропорт и т.п. Весь разговор о том, что то шоу, которое состоится в стенах гомельской филармонии, по умолчанию не может быть зрелищным и фантастическим - площадка слишком мала.
"Виртуозы Москвы" - это оркестр. В их выступлениях не важна техническая часть настолько, как в выступлениях поп-звезд мирового уровня.
Почему, как вы думаете, в гомельской филармонии никогда не было и не будет концерта Бритни Спирс? (может он, конечно, и будет, но только тогда, когда Бритни станет старой и будет ездить по деревням СНГ кривляясь под фанеру, как это делают сейчас БониМ). Потому что концерт Бритни Спирс в этом городе на этой площадке технически невозможен.
Нельзя провезти слона из Киева в Одессу в купе поезда "Черноморец". Просто потому, что слон в поезд не поместится. Невозможно провести шоу мирового уровня, сравнимое с шоу Джексона, в гомельской филармонии. Оборудование не поместится.

----------


## monushka

Топикстартер исчез, наверное все билеты продали уже

----------


## LesliV

> Слушайте, а мне интересно, знают ли родственники Майкла, что такое "Шоу" затевается? Они все таки имеют авторские права на песни и все что связано с именем Майкла. 
> Но название "шоу", это просто кощунственно!!!


 А вам известно,что при жизни Джексон не поддерживал отношения с семьёй,мягко выражаясь и никогда не считал своего отца близким человеком в силу сложившихся обстоятельств? В данной ситуации возникает спорный момент - кто больше имеет прав на наследие таланта.И я могу с уверенностью сказать, что флудить в теме по поводу и без повода - воля ваша, теме это только на пользу, но уже флуд чистой воды - кто более имеет прав на наследие.....честно говоря,бред абсолютный.Уж вам ли не знать,если шоу пошло и пошло во всём мире ( как ни прискорбно вам об этом слышать :smileflag: ))))),стало быть, с законом и правами тут всё в порядке.......Не так ли?)))

----------


## LesliV

> Топикстартер исчез, наверное все билеты продали уже


 Нет, не исчез, просто , извините, флуд в его чистом виде малопривлекателен даже для меня в силу  чрезмерной занятости....
А по поводу Гомеля и маленьких площадок уже говорили,внимательнее читайте тему - по-моему ни для кого не секрет,что любого артиста любого уровня можно пригласить на любую площадку,были бы деньги, и они поедут,хоть на собственный день рождения....Или я для кого то новость озвучила?)))) :smileflag:

----------


## Владимор

Прочитал я тут перепалку НЕКОТОРЫХ особей по поводу  этого шоу.
Многие советуют пойти многие пишут , что это туфта (явно злорадные конкуренты)
1.Не увидев этого действа, заранее судить о нём по крайней мере бред.
2. А как же быть с теми концертами которые уже проходили у нас во дворце спорта ?
Вы скажите что СКОРПИОНС , СПЕЙС, А.Пугачёва и многое другое тоже ерунда?
Отсюда попросту закрадывается мнение, что идёт война конкурентов шоу-бизнеса.
Нормальным меломанам и попросту людям лябящих яркие шоу и творчество Джексона уверен, что будет интересно побывать на этом шоу.
3.Обязательно пойду и даже уже с ребятами заказал билеты.

----------


## RDX

Здравствуйте участники этого потрясающего словоблудия. Прочитал всю переписку и понял, что речь здесь идет не о шоу Джексона как о таковом, как о событии в городе, а идет борьба между двумя конкурентами шоу бизнеса в Одессе. Хочу высказать свое мнение противнику организатора концерта и посочувствовать ему: ну не удалось взять это шоу себе. Так не надо мешать другим. Не все концерты, что проходят в Одессе можно назвать супер гениальными, зато после них организатор идет подсчитывать прибыль, а не узнать у зрителя понравилось мероприятие или нет. А главные судьи-то это мы, которые платим деньги за билеты и нам судить супер это или нет. Я видел ролик шоу на ютубе. Мне понравилось. И споры о том двойник это или тройник Джексона здесь не уместны. Ребята работают хорошо и это заслуживает уважения и внимания. И своей работой они хотят отдать дань памяти королю. А потусоваться два часа за 180 гривен, побыть в атмосфере фанов Майкла, хорошего света и звука, вновь услашать его песни в наше время это не сильно дорогое удовольствие. Во всяком случае все равно судить об этом зрителю. Ну а чтобы иметь свое мнение, нужно идти на концерт, а не читать всю вышенаписанную хрень. Так что до встречи 12 марта во Дворце Спорта, а потом продолжим этот форум и выскажем свое мнение.

----------


## evtis

Двойник Майкла Джексона- Джой.
Джой- официально признанный российский двойник Короля поп- музыки

----------


## evtis

> Двойник Майкла Джексона- Джой.
> Джой- официально признанный российский двойник Короля поп- музыки


 
Tej&#180;ai Sullivan-почему этот Двойник будет выступать? Или после смерти появилось много официальных двойников Майкла?

----------


## Авоська

> многие пишут , что это туфта (явно злорадные конкуренты)


 Мания величия у кого-то развивается. О каких конкурентах речь? Барышня вообще назвала меня аферисткой... Своими агрессивными комментариями вы еще больше злите людей. Никто в шоу-бизнесе себя так не ведет.
Люди, опомнитесь! Нужно находить свой талант, а не прикрываться чужим и рубить бабло.

----------


## Владимор

Мания величия у кого-то развивается. О каких конкурентах речь? Барышня вообще назвала меня аферисткой... 
Наверно аферистка или скорее всего аферист и есть!

----------


## Владимор

Откуда это дырявая АВОСЬКА знает как ведут себя в шоу- бизнесе.
Не равён час как сама им и занимаешься......
Вот ОН, грязный шоу бизнес.
А с такими как ты его врядли нарубишь.
Ты наверно вообще на концерты не ходишь.
Копишь деньги в баночку ?

----------


## evtis

Может не стоит переходить на личности и оскорблять!!!

----------


## LesliV

> Может не стоит переходить на личности и оскорблять!!!


 Я тоже думаю,что не стоит оно того,чтобы переходить на личности, понятно,что все люди южные,темпераментные,но всё же....)
Хотя я уже делала замечание оппонентам по поводу манер.....Не стоит ставить своё ЛИЧНОЕ мнение во главу угла и считать его единственно верным и неоспоримым....Сколько людей - столько и мнений.....
Удивление лично с моей стороны вызывает лишь одно - несмотря на то,что каждая сторона уже высказалась по несколько раз, несмотря на то,что я уже озвучивала,что нет смысла в споре, ведь о вкусах не спорят - старая истина! - но несмотря  на всё это,по-прежнему прессингуется мнение и продолжается давление.Ребята!Вы едете на Рамштайн, вас никто не отговривает,мне это неинтересно, я даже не пытаюсь обсуждать эту тему, возникает вопрос: если столько эмоций у вас по поводу данного шоу, то вам попросту это всё небезразлично.......Отсюда и вывод: если оно небезразлично настолько , то почему??????????????????
Кое - кто из оппонентов пытался мне писать в личку,но,видать,человека реально не интересует подробности проведения и моё мнение лично,он снова перенёсся в тему и шумно тут пытается развить антирекламу.
Глупо это....

----------


## LesliV

> Мания величия у кого-то развивается. О каких конкурентах речь? Барышня вообще назвала меня аферисткой... Своими агрессивными комментариями вы еще больше злите людей. Никто в шоу-бизнесе себя так не ведет.
> Люди, опомнитесь! Нужно находить свой талант, а не прикрываться чужим и рубить бабло.


 Давайте не будем задавать друг другу вопрос,кто,где и как рубит бабло)))))
Не думаю, что в нпшей законопослушной стране все именно так зарабатывают это самое бабло,как о том мечталось в розовом наивном детстве......)Так что,может,этот момент всё же опустим, обойдёмся без нотаций , ведь в своём глазу и бревна не увидишь, а в чужом и соринка заметна.....
Хватит словоблудий, давайте уже как то по-человечески что ли....Мне кажется, в данной теме было бы уместнее выкладывать какие то интересные моменты,кто что знает о предстоящем событии, делиться информацией, а не пытаться переубедить друг друга)
Всегда есть выбор - кому неинтересно - ведь можно эту тему закрыть и перейти в другую!))))

----------


## melamori_r

> melamori_r? любая звезда любого уровня может приехать в любой город. Вопрос в том, способен ли город принять шоу мирового уровня - есть ли у города соответствующая концертная площадка, аэропорт и т.п. Весь разговор о том, что то шоу, которое состоится в стенах гомельской филармонии, по умолчанию не может быть зрелищным и фантастическим - площадка слишком мала.
> "Виртуозы Москвы" - это оркестр. В их выступлениях не важна техническая часть настолько, как в выступлениях поп-звезд мирового уровня.
> Почему, как вы думаете, в гомельской филармонии никогда не было и не будет концерта Бритни Спирс? (может он, конечно, и будет, но только тогда, когда Бритни станет старой и будет ездить по деревням СНГ кривляясь под фанеру, как это делают сейчас БониМ). Потому что концерт Бритни Спирс в этом городе на этой площадке технически невозможен.
> Нельзя провезти слона из Киева в Одессу в купе поезда "Черноморец". Просто потому, что слон в поезд не поместится. Невозможно провести шоу мирового уровня, сравнимое с шоу Джексона, в гомельской филармонии. Оборудование не поместится.


 Я очень надеюсь, что в Гомеле вообще никогда не будет концерта Бритни Спирс- это не эталон

----------


## LesliV

Не эталон - Гомель или Бритни Спирс???)))

----------


## SE

Вопрос к модератору: вам не кажется, что некоторые сообщения в этой теме, мягко говоря, противоречат правилам форума? Дело доходит до личных оскорблений.

Теперь вот еще что.
Объясню всем, откуда взялось обсуждение концерта Раммштайн и спазматический бред относительно "конкуренты злятся".
Когда мне LesliV и кто-то там еще на первой странице обсуждения сказали, что я якобы не понимаю ничего в шоу-бизнесе, я отправил личное письмо кому-то из них, в котором рассказал, что работаю в организации, одним из подразделений которой является концертное агентство "Эй-Си-Эй". Затем я дал краткий список артистов, которых концертное агентство ЭйСиЭй привезло в нашу страну (Ленни Кравитц, Лучано Паваротти, Джордж Майкл, Крис Ри, Black Eyed Peas, Jamiroquai, A-ha, Анастэйша). А еще я упомянул, что ЭйСиЭй привозит в марте в Киев группу Раммштайн. Отправил я это сообщение затем, чтобы мои собеседницы понимали, что я от шоу-бизнеса не так далек, как им кажется.
Я не знаю как эти девочки прочли мое сообщение, но, видимо, что-то в их голове щелкнуло, и они решили, что я представляю концертное агентство ЭйСиЭй, что я лично заинтересован в том, чтобы привозить в Одессу всех звезд подряд, без разбора, и что я очень страдаю от того, что не везу в наш город рекламируемое здесь действо. Спросить меня о реальном положении дел никто из них, как вы понимаете, не удосужился. Вместо этого девочки "нарисовали себе мультики", сделали неверные выводы обо мне и пишут здесь всякую ерунду, которая меня очень забавляет.))) Я, видите ли, их конкурент, который не хочет, чтобы они заработали денег на шоу, посвященном Джексону. )))) Эпический бред.))) Феноменально глупый.
Объясняю тем, кто никак понять не смог до сих пор. Мне все равно как пройдет ваш и все остальные концерты. Я не вожу в наш город звезд. Не рискую своими деньгами. Не занимаюсь организацией концертов. Я - не конкурент. Но я очень много знаю о том, что такое шоу-бизнес, потому что вижу его с очень близкого расстояния (из-за кулис) своими глазами.
Я не рекламировал здесь никаких других шоу (написал личное сообщение, которое мои оппоненты, видимо, из-за обилия ума, стали невпопад цитировать в этой теме), не призывал никого не посещать этот концерт, вместо него посещая другой, и т.п.
Всё, что я хотел донести до людей - то, что рекламируемое здесь "шоу" - совсем не "мирового уровня", как это пытаются вам подать организаторы концерта в нашем городе (финансово, как вы понимаете, заинтересованные).

Последний раз.
Люди.
Чтобы примерно понимать то, какого уровня будет рекламируемый здесь концерт, зайдите на сайт http://www.jackotheconcert.com  -  это официальный сайт мероприятия. Там есть вся информация: об участниках шоу, постановщиках, о концертном графике и т.п. Внимательно почитайте то, что написано на сайте - и вы сами поймете, что именно ожидает вас во Дворце Спорта в Одессе. Не нужно слушать ни меня (я злюсь от того, что организаторы вам нагло врут), ни организаторов (они, повторю, финансово заинтересованы). Внимательно посмотрите сайт, составьте своё собственное мнение, а затем решите - посещать мероприятие или не посещать.
П.С. Я с большим интересом прочту здесь мнения тех людей, которые пойдут на этот концерт.
Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## LesliV

Ваш пост более смахивает на научную лекцию или доклад в научном обществе)))
не думаю,что он уместен в русле последних предложений,выдвинутых мной.Ребята,мне абсолютно безразлично ,кто кого и куда привозил, я не собираюсь отчитываться,кого привозили мы,хотя список не менее внушителен.Я по-моему,уже предлагала и предлагаю ещё раз: давайте вместо флуда писать по теме.Ну надоели эти пресные словоблудия,честно,надоело разбирать,кто больше, а кто меньше понимает в шоу бизнесе.....Это уже даже не столько скучно,сколько грустно......
Вы всё пытаетесь навязать свою точку зрения, как вам донести,что это уже утомительно для всех?
Вы не согласны с моей позицией - я это приемлю.....Будьте добры, примите мою позицию и на этом остановимся........
Если для вас это будет откровением,то я озвучу: в нашей стране ДЕМОКРАТИЯ.......Если вам незнакомо лексическое значение этого слова,посмотрите в Википедии)))))))Предполагается свобода слова,поэтому привыкайте к тому,что ваша точка зрения будет воспринята не всеми.......Смиритесь с этим...))))))

----------


## @ngelique

> Впечатляет, однако! Особенно постановочная часть. Не только ж столицам организовывать у себя феерические шоу.


 Остап Бендер - жив!

----------


## monushka

Прежде, чем организовывать трибьюты надо было хоть на той же Вами любимой Википедии почитать биографию Майкла. Название Вашего "шоу" говорит само за себя. И пойдут на него, скорее всего, те люди, которые просто любят потусить, а не те, кто действительно ценит творчество Джексона. Ясное дело, право Ваше. В общем-то, Ваша цель, наверное, будет достигнута. Деньги вы получите, а получать их с поклонников или просто тусовщиков, которым не жалко за это выложить 1800 грн, не имеет значения.

Обидно, что из-за таких "трибьютов" у людей порой складывается в корне неверное мнение о Джексоне.

Кто придумал это название??

----------


## Flamme

Боже мой, какой кошмар !!!! Люди, мы на Марсе живем? Откуда такая желчь? Вы лично знакомы и что-то не поделили ранее? С каких пор "демократические"(с) взгляды стали столь наказуемыми, LesliV? Вы призываете уважительно относиться к мнению друг друга, а сами забываете о манерах! Вы унижаете всех и каждого, кто посмеет Вам перечить (Владимора также касается!). Кто здесь навязывает свое мнение, так это только ВЫ, всячески прикрываясь за шаблонами размытых фраз. Будьте более терпимы и не теряйте свое лицо.
Как минимум, для тех, кто придет на организованное Вами шоу. Хотя... свою публику Вы уже покорили...

----------


## AleS good

Что-то это мне напомнило начало Золотого теленка, а конкретнее часть про детей лейтенанта Шмидта. Катаются по миру такие вот шоу, поделив по странам мир, с обязательным посещением городов с населением ниже 1Млн., с обязательным заездом в Мухосранск и Одессу, при этом оминая Киев. 
Там что, бьют сильнее?

----------


## SE

думаю, там зритель искушённее. его обмануть сложнее. видимо, поэтому в Киеве данное мероприятие и отменили - туда в последние несколько лет привозили многих звезд "первого эшелона", второй сорт популярностью не пользуется.

----------


## Владимор

Вы явно забываете, что не только Киев является показателем 1 или 2 эшелона.
Далеко не всегда те концерты которые проходят в Одессе, дублируются и в Киеве.
Примеров не мало, ну допустив в Одессе был ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ на Украине концерт Монтсеррат Кобалье, или ЭТО тоже было неправда ! Так что Киев НАМ далеко не панацея....А те кто пишет разные гадости , явно стоят по другую сторону барикады и не верят в Одессу и её шоу бизнес...
Ну что ж каждому своё и время нас рассудит.....

----------


## SE

Владимор, ваши сообщения настолько безграмотны по содержанию и наивны по сути, что я буду чувствовать себя пижоном, если вступлю в полемику с вами.

----------


## OSSA

> Владимор, ваши сообщения настолько безграмотны по содержанию и наивны по сути, что я буду чувствовать себя пижоном, если вступлю в полемику с вами.


 Вы из неё не выступаете, замечу я ,ежели вы этого ещё сами не определили орлиным своим взором)))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## OSSA

И пойдут на него, скорее всего, те люди, которые просто любят потусить, а не те, кто действительно ценит творчество Джексона. Ясное дело, право Ваше. В общем-то, Ваша цель, наверное, будет достигнута.


Да уймитесь вы ужо, в конце концов)))))))))))
Ну вам то лично какая разница,кто пойдёт?
Неужели так небезразлично?
Неужели так настолько задевает???????????????????
Возьмитесь за руки,организуйте свой трибьют,сделайте лучше,покажите всему миру, как вы умеете,делов то)))).....
Проще всего - критиковать....Но это даже не критика, обычное словоблудие и перепалка неудовлетворённых зацикленных конкурентов.Это очевидно и это настораживает.
Реально,почему никто не лезет в ваши темы и не стремится вас раскритиковать?
Знаете ответ - потому что это никому не интересно.
Здесь же налицо ваш неутомимый прогрессирующий интерес.И если уже дошли до обсуждения - кто придёт на концерт - то да.....с такими колоссальными несловоблудными замечаниями мы далеко дойдём!)))))
Остап Бендер тут один, о сотоварищ по теме мой!)))Это вы и иже с вами ваша компани,неутомимо старающаяся держать тему в лидерах......
Извините за выражение, но пишите вы уже такую откровенную бредятину и чушь, что слово ПОЛЕМИКА в отношении вас приобретает более шуточный оттенок,нежели философский,как тому положено быть....)
Полемика и вы - грустное сочетание....Вы пишите откровенную чушь,пардоньте за откровение.

----------


## monushka

О, великий Цезарь! Не льстите себе! Мы в течение всего этого года периодически в разных местах города (начиная от улиц города, заканчивая Театром Музыкальной Комедии) выступаем с трибьютами и совершенно бесплатно. И если мы получаем какую-то огласку в СМИ, то совершенно бесплатно и по инициативе самих СМИ. Так что не думайте, что мы ничего не делаем и не имеем к трибьютам никакого отношения. И позволю себе заметить, что ни разу нам в лицо не сказали, что мы делаем это неискренне! Сказать Вам почему или сами догадаетесь?

 А Ваше поведение и стиль общения лишний раз доказывает, что к творчеству Майкла Вы не имеете никакого отношения и цель этого *трибьюта* всем уже ясна. И кому неймется, так это вашему коллективу, усердно пытающемуся облить грязью всех, кому не по душе эта идея.

----------


## Авоська

> О, великий Цезарь! Не льстите себе! Мы в течение всего этого года периодически в разных местах города (начиная от улиц города, заканчивая Театром Музыкальной Комедии) выступаем с трибьютами и совершенно бесплатно. И если мы получаем какую-то огласку в СМИ, то совершенно бесплатно и по инициативе самих СМИ. Так что не думайте, что мы ничего не делаем и не имеем к трибьютам никакого отношения. И позволю себе заметить, что ни разу нам в лицо не сказали, что мы делаем это неискренне! Сказать Вам почему или сами догадаетесь?
> 
>  А Ваше поведение и стиль общения лишний раз доказывает, что к творчеству Майкла Вы не имеете никакого отношения и цель этого *трибьюта* всем уже ясна. И кому неймется, так это вашему коллективу, усердно пытающемуся облить грязью всех, кому не по душе эта идея.


 Поддерживаю на все 100!

----------


## monushka

Да, кстати, ни на один вопрос мы так и не получили ответа. Они избегаются и понятно почему. Все в курсе, что лучшая защита - наадение. Поэтому Ваша реакция тоже ясна.  :smileflag:  Но у нас с Вами разные цели, соответственно и дороги разные. Но признайтесь хотя бы в том, что этот концерт не трибьют, а всего лишь способ заработать денег на Имени Майкла Джексона.

----------


## Antakarana

OSSA, имейте совесть - научитесь культурно вести беседу и формировать диалог.

*Солидарна с SE и monushka абсолютно во всём!!!*

ПЫСЫ Фанатка/поклонница творчества величайшего MJ (плагиат исключён в любом виде).

----------


## Nastik4

Да,уж почитала темку,посмотрела фото,ну как то совсем меня не впечатляет это шоу. Двойник совсем не похож,не лицом, не ростом,да и те же танцоры и певцы какие-то со всем не знакомые,не из шоу Майкла,хотя по радио рекламируют что команда которая будет выступать с двойником,работала с MJ. Короче реклама конечно красивая,что шоу будет на уровне настоящего шоу Майкла, но что это так и будет, мне что то совсем не вериться. (((

----------


## monushka

> Да,уж почитала темку,посмотрела фото,ну как то совсем меня не впечатляет это шоу. Двойник совсем не похож,не лицом, не ростом,да и те же танцоры и певцы какие-то со всем не знакомые,не из шоу Майкла,хотя по радио рекламируют что команда которая будет выступать с двойником,работала с MJ. Короче реклама конечно красивая,что шоу будет на уровне настоящего шоу Майкла, но что это так и будет, мне что то совсем не вериться. (((


 Да, двойник какой-то и не двойник вовсе, ибо совсем не похож на Майкла

----------


## MADONNA

Я пойду)))) Во всяком случае, если бы Джексон был жив, не думаю, что он приехал бы с гастролем в Одессу)))) так хоть посмотреть, что да как))) 
Завтра подруга едет покупать билеты) Идут 3 взрослых человека, и мы )))))) Это уже что-то, и никто не заморачивается, вот : "Вот, это подделка!"

----------


## MADONNA

Дошли глаза прочитать все)))))))))))) Такая взбучка, просто кошмар))))) 
Я даже посмеялась))) 200 гривен мне не жалко))))) Тем более иду туда с подругой)))) У меня были идеи пойти на многое другое, ведь сейчас в Одессу приезжает не малое количество РЕАЛЬНЫХ звезд. Вот Инуса Давуда был по моему уже, я хотела пойти, не с кем, Винтаж 7-го числа, хотела пойти, не с кем =(( 
Вот пойду на это))))) Потанцую хоть, сброшу пару кг ))))))))))))))))

----------


## monushka

*Madonna*, та ради Бога! Никто же не запрещает  :smileflag:

----------


## MADONNA

> *Madonna*, та ради Бога! Никто же не запрещает


 =Р мнение свое никому навязывать не буду, хотя если бы все так делали , было бы не интересно жить)))))))))))) А так))) респект и уважуха всем кто развивает темку ))))))))))) Даете другим возможность поднять настроение , даже самое ужасное)))))

----------


## Flamme

Инуса Давуда, Винтаж, Jacko туда же... - 100% подняли. Мерси!

----------


## monushka

Та как раз веселая тема вышла  :smileflag:

----------


## rolila

Так концерт отменили, о чем уже говорить... Я кстати тоже слабо себе представляла грандиозное шоу в нашем Дворце Спорта.

----------


## Авоська

> Так концерт отменили, о чем уже говорить... Я кстати тоже слабо себе представляла грандиозное шоу в нашем Дворце Спорта.


 Ура!!!

----------


## evtis

> Так концерт отменили, о чем уже говорить... Я кстати тоже слабо себе представляла грандиозное шоу в нашем Дворце Спорта.


 Действительно??? Где официальная информация? И чего отменили? так интересно...

----------


## MADONNA

Раз отменили! Значит нада куда-то на другое идти ))))))))))))))) ВИНТАЖ! ДР Палладиума!!!!!!
Всем спасибки , Одесситы лучшие))))))))) Самый веселый народ! Люблю вас!

----------


## monushka

> Так концерт отменили, о чем уже говорить... Я кстати тоже слабо себе представляла грандиозное шоу в нашем Дворце Спорта.


 А кто сказал, что отменили??

----------


## rolila

> А кто сказал, что отменили??


 Подтвердила создатель темы LesliV:
Концерт такого уровня действительно требует больших затрат и вложений......К сожалению, основной спонсор проекта подвёл, изъяв средства из обращения.

----------


## Nastik4

> Подтвердила создатель темы LesliV:
> Концерт такого уровня действительно требует больших затрат и вложений......К сожалению, основной спонсор проекта подвёл, изъяв средства из обращения.


 А где официальное объявление? Это все шоу ерунда какая то непонятная.
Если действительно шоу отменили,то скорей всего по тому, что людей на это шоу собиралось идти не много.

----------


## Novikovas

> Дошли глаза прочитать все)))))))))))) Такая взбучка, просто кошмар))))) 
> Я даже посмеялась))) 200 гривен мне не жалко))))) Тем более иду туда с подругой)))) У меня были идеи пойти на многое другое, ведь сейчас в Одессу приезжает не малое количество РЕАЛЬНЫХ звезд. Вот Инуса Давуда был по моему уже, я хотела пойти, не с кем, Винтаж 7-го числа, хотела пойти, не с кем =(( 
> Вот пойду на это))))) Потанцую хоть, сброшу пару кг ))))))))))))))))


 Инуса Давуда, Винтаж... - это РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ?)))))))))))) Если да, то я - паровоз))))))))

----------


## monushka

> Инуса Давуда, Винтаж... - это РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ?)))))))))))) Если да, то я - паровоз))))))))


 Да, реальные звезды!  Как и коллектив этого Jacko в прочем  :smileflag:  Никому неизвестные реальные звезды  :smileflag:

----------


## MADONNA

> Инуса Давуда, Винтаж... - это РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ?)))))))))))) Если да, то я - паровоз))))))))


 Ну значит ты паровоз)))) Кто тебе доктор?))) 
Между прочим Винтаж, очень классная группа, не нравится, не слушайте. Я никому не буду навязывать, тем более они не приезжают, приезжает какой-то дурачек, Эй бэйба поющий))))) ну приезжает еще Томас Андерс, это уж точно реально Звезда! 
И если уже он не звезда, то я не знаю кто для вас звезды, вы наверное сами себе звезда ))))))))))  хДДД смешные

----------


## Novikovas

Ну вот Томас как раз уже звезда...а эти группы-однодневки или группы одной двух композиций - шушара, не в обиду будет сказано поклонникам этих коллективов)))

----------


## Novikovas

> Ну значит ты паровоз)))) Кто тебе доктор?))) 
> Между прочим Винтаж, очень классная группа, не нравится, не слушайте. Я никому не буду навязывать, тем более они не приезжают, приезжает какой-то дурачек, Эй бэйба поющий))))) ну приезжает еще Томас Андерс, это уж точно реально Звезда! 
> И если уже он не звезда, то я не знаю кто для вас звезды, вы наверное сами себе звезда ))))))))))  хДДД смешные


 О вкусах не спорят, безусловно. А вот высказать свое мнение по поводу профессионализма тех или иных коллективов - никто не запрещает. 
А что "классного" в Винтаже? Любопытно до икотки))) Гламур? Девушки с минимальным количеством одежды, извивающиеся перед камерой?)))

----------


## MADONNA

> О вкусах не спорят, безусловно. А вот высказать свое мнение по поводу профессионализма тех или иных коллективов - никто не запрещает. 
> А что "классного" в Винтаже? Любопытно до икотки))) Гламур? Девушки с минимальным количеством одежды, извивающиеся перед камерой?)))


  а где вы сейчас видели хоть кого-то, кто не извивается перед камерой?)))) 
Музыка классная у Винтажа, и эта группа существует уже довольно давно. 2006 год)))
Не могу назвать это 1-2 дня)))) 
Вообще, не нравится, не слушайте, я же не заставляю вас насильно, слушайте ВИНТАЖ!!! 
Всегда найдется тот, кто будет критиковать )))
Мне например нравится Мадонна, я фанат! Так что, ее все называют старушка, еще как-то, я если честно уже не помню даже...
Что мне теперь, пристрелиться, что она полуобнаженная в клипах снимается? И на концерт творит все что вздумается? А раньше? Раньше что она делала? Что теперь?  НЕ слушать тех кто извивается перед камерой, даже если хорошая музыка и тексты песен не плохие?

----------


## Novikovas

> а где вы сейчас видели хоть кого-то, кто не извивается перед камерой?)))) 
> Музыка классная у Винтажа, и эта группа существует уже довольно давно. 2006 год)))
> Не могу назвать это 1-2 дня)))) 
> Вообще, не нравится, не слушайте, я же не заставляю вас насильно, слушайте ВИНТАЖ!!! 
> Всегда найдется тот, кто будет критиковать )))
> Мне например нравится Мадонна, я фанат! Так что, ее все называют старушка, еще как-то, я если честно уже не помню даже...
> Что мне теперь, пристрелиться, что она полуобнаженная в клипах снимается? И на концерт творит все что вздумается? А раньше? Раньше что она делала? Что теперь?  НЕ слушать тех кто извивается перед камерой, даже если хорошая музыка и тексты песен не плохие?


 Не воспринимайте все слова буквально - 1-2 дня это не имеется в виду только этот срок...для профессиональных групп 1-2 года считается довольно маленьким сроком)))
Ну Мадонна на сцене уже явно не с 2006 года,а пораньше, причем гораздо))) Так что Винтаж с ней не стоит сравнивать)))
А по поводу действительно талантливых, легендарных звезд-исполнителей - они есть, примеров достаточно, и никакие попсовые выкидыши им и в подметки не годятся) А Вы говорите звезды...Винтаж, Инуса Давуда))))))))))) Шушара это все)))


И по теме: А как настоящие поклонники Майкла Джексона относятся к этому шоу Jacko? Мне приходилось слышать, что отрицательно...

----------


## monushka

> И по теме: А как настоящие поклонники Майкла Джексона относятся к этому шоу Jacko? Мне приходилось слышать, что отрицательно...


 Думаю, достаточно эту тему прочесть, чтобы понять мнение поклонников Джексона, присутствующих на этом форуме  :smileflag: .

----------


## Flamme

Слушайте, я В АУТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Мое напрочь пропавшее настроение нашло свое отражение в этой теме!!!!!! Кто бы мог подумать?! О, Madonna, Вы - супер! Про проделки перед камерой - вообще шедевр! А! и про паровоз понравилось тоже. Не, правда, здорово, одно смутило - объ-яс-ни-те только, что общего у Томаса Андерса, старушки-Мадонны и ВИНТАЖа??! С Jacko - да нет воспросов!! Я, конечно, не являюсь поклонником Modern talking, ввиду своего возраста, полагаю, но писать их в одну строку, по меньшей мере, некорректно.

----------


## Novikovas

Возвращайтесь к нам из аута поскорее)))
По-вашему, поклонники имеют конкретную возрастную категорию?
Modern Talking, между прочим, очень популярны были в 80-х и 90-х...параллельно с успешной деятельностью Майкла Джексона, значит у Майкла должны быть поклонники-ровесники любителей коллектива Андерса, логично?))) Возраст тут не при чем)

А то, что отменили шоу Jacko - очень даже хорошо, не дозволено всяким шарлотанам зарабатывать деньги на светлой памяти талантливого человека!

----------


## MADONNA

> Слушайте, я В АУТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Мое напрочь пропавшее настроение нашло свое отражение в этой теме!!!!!! Кто бы мог подумать?! О, Madonna, Вы - супер! Про проделки перед камерой - вообще шедевр! А! и про паровоз понравилось тоже. Не, правда, здорово, одно смутило - объ-яс-ни-те только, что общего у Томаса Андерса, старушки-Мадонны и ВИНТАЖа??! С Jacko - да нет воспросов!! Я, конечно, не являюсь поклонником Modern talking, ввиду своего возраста, полагаю, но писать их в одну строку, по меньшей мере, некорректно.


 Почитаешь ваш пост, и думаешь... А что Modern Talking могут слушать только люди в возрасте???  Ох... тогда что обо мне говорить, я обожаю Modern)))) А Мадонна действительно - СУПЕР! ))))) А кто ее не любит, тот просто ей завидует ( как поется), что женщина которой полтинник, больше даже, могла так бегать по сцене, иметь такое телосложение, пластику и т.д. Собирать огромные числа людей на своих концертах, друг был на ее концерте  в Питере, реально просто все было забито, вот так однако, бабушка Мадонна отжигает))) 
P/S Люди, а Томас тоже не молодой... Так что называть Мадонну старушкой, а Томаса - Томасом тоже как-то не корректно! Если называть, так называть уже всех!

----------


## Flamme

to NOVIKOVAS...
Да, Вы правы, возраст тут ни при чем, просто наверное не моя музыка.  В прошлом письме и я хотела добавить цитату к посту Rolila - конечно же, К СЧАСТЬЮ, а не к сожалению, что концерт отменили!

----------


## monushka

> А то, что отменили шоу Jacko - очень даже хорошо, не дозволено всяким шарлотанам зарабатывать деньги на светлой памяти талантливого человека!


 Вот это точно сказано!  :smileflag:  Подписываюсь!

----------


## чунга-чанга

Здраствуйте.Есть ли в Одессе танцевальные группы Майкла Джексона?

----------


## Тетя Люся

Урра!!!
все что могу сказать :
очень рада...
спи спокойно,Майкл...

----------

